# Jalousien gegenseitig verriegeln



## berc (16 Juni 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen

Ich werde in mein neues Haus eine automatisierung mit einer Wago 750-841 einbauen.
Die Jalousien möchte ich eigendlich mit normalen Digitalen Ausgängen und Koppelrelais ansteuern. Bei dieser Variante hätte ich natürlich keine mechanische Verrieglung damit nicht gleichzeitig rauf und runter gedrückt werden kann.

Haltet ihr eine mechanische Verrieglung für nötig oder reicht eine Softwaremässige? 
Zeit zwischen dem Umschalten kann ja einfach paramentriert werden.


----------



## IBFS (16 Juni 2011)

berc schrieb:


> Haltet ihr eine mechanische Verrieglung für nötig oder reicht eine Softwaremässige?



Bei Jalousien mit mechanischen Endschaltern ist es besser MIT Verriegelung.

Bei  Jalousien mit elektronischen Endschaltern gelangst du in den
Programmiermodus des Rollladens in Abh. davon wie lange du 
beide Ausgänge gleichzeitig betätigst. Das ist bei jedem Hersteller anders 
gelöst. Hier könnte also die Möglichkeit  beide Jalo-Richtungen zu
bestromen sogar von Vorteil sein.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2011)

Ich beschalte meine Rolladen anders und komm deshalb ohne Verriegelung aus:

Phase -> Relais 1 Schliesser -> Relais 2 Wechsler -> Auf / Ab

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## berc (16 Juni 2011)

Worin liegt denn der Vorteil einer mechanischen Verriegelung. 

Wenn die Steuerung korrekt programmiert ist, kann ja eigendlich nichts passieren, ausser das ein Relais den geist aufgibt und die Jalousie hops geht.

Ich schätze die Gefahr dass so ein Relais "verklebt" allerdings als relativ gering ein.

wie seht ihr das?


----------



## IBFS (16 Juni 2011)

berc schrieb:


> Ich schätze die Gefahr dass so ein Relais "verklebt" allerdings als relativ gering ein.....



...ich auch!

Was hast du denn nun MECH. oder ELEKTR. Endschalter?

Frank


----------



## Der Pfälzer (16 Juni 2011)

berc schrieb:


> Ich schätze die Gefahr dass so ein Relais "verklebt" allerdings als relativ gering ein.
> 
> wie seht ihr das?



Ist sicher gering, hatte ich aber schon mal.

War ein Rolladenmotor 230Vac.
Die Richtungsumkehr erfolgt über einen Kondensator, der die jeweils nicht direkt angesteuerte Wicklung als Hilfswicklung verbindet.

Gruß Roland


----------



## tom_x (17 Juni 2011)

... und wegen dem Kondensator muss eh eine Umschaltpause rein. So gesehen bringt ein mechanische Verriegelung nicht viel.

http://www.finder-relais.net/de/Finder-technische-erlaeuterungen-de.pdf

Seite 320 unter "Kondensatormotoren".


----------



## Kira2000 (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

in der Building Lib von Wago sind fertige Bausteine vorhanden!


----------



## berc (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Die Programmierung stellt kein Problem dar. Mir ging es eigendlich nur um die Hardware. Der Aufbau ist natürlich doch recht einfacher wenn man einfach zwei Relais nimmt.


----------



## Farao (17 Juni 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich beschalte meine Rolladen anders und komm deshalb ohne Verriegelung aus:
> 
> Phase -> Relais 1 Schliesser -> Relais 2 Wechsler -> Auf / Ab
> 
> ...


 
Ich verwende dieses:

Phase-> Relais1COM, Relais1Schliesser -> Rollade Auf
Relais1Öffner -> Relais2COM, Relais2Schliesser -> Rollade Ab

So hat mann 1 Relais fur jede bewegung und muss immer nur 1 Relais ansteueren.

Rudi


----------



## berc (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo Rudi

Du hast deine Relais also einfach gegenseitig verrigelt, 
werde ich auch so machen

Besten dank


----------



## Wu Fu (18 Juni 2011)

Ich würde zur Hardwareseitigen Verriegelung raten.
Wenn du Relais einsetzt ist das ganze eigentlich kein Problem.

Entweder wie Farao


> Phase-> Relais1COM, Relais1Schliesser -> Rollade Auf
> Relais1Öffner -> Relais2COM, Relais2Schliesser -> Rollade Ab


Oder du verwendest Relais mit 2 Hilskontakten dann kannst du einen Kontakt für den Antrieb und den zweiten für die Verriegelung einsetzen.

Bei der Auswahl der Relais aber auf entsprechendes Kontaktmaterial achten. Abhängig vom Antrieb sind die Schaltspitzen relativ hoch und führen schnell zu Kontaktabbrand.
Von Triacs würde ich generell abraten.


----------



## Kalle19 (2 November 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei Jalousien mit mechanischen Endschaltern ist es besser MIT Verriegelung.
> 
> Bei  Jalousien mit elektronischen Endschaltern gelangst du in den
> Programmiermodus des Rollladens in Abh. davon wie lange du
> ...



Aha, spannend!


----------

